# What DO i need for my new puppy?



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

Can someone just list some basic things i need to be prepared for the first week?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

love. everything else will work out.



White German Shepherd said:


> Can someone just list some basic things i need to be prepared for the first week?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Crate, bowls, food, leash, collar, a toy or 2.

ETA- Paper Towels


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

some training pads, good cleaners and disinfectants


----------



## Fuse (Feb 25, 2010)

A good sense of humor.


----------



## mass18th (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm in the same boat preparing for our puppy to come. We have gotten some toys, food and water bowls, a leash and matching collar (I was told our little girl needed to come home in style), training pads, Hydrogen Peroxide (for cleaning and disinfectant) puppy food that matches the breeder's and a bunch of books on GSDs and overall training. 

I have to say my favorite book so far has been "The Art of Raising a Puppy" by The Monks of New Skete. Not only a good read but it very informative about the psychology of puppies. If you go here, you can order it autographed.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

Just plan it out. Besides the basics (bowls, collar, leash, food, treats, toys, dog bed, and crate if you want), think about normal, daily stuff, and what she'll be doing while you do that, or what she might need throughout the day, or what you want to do with her, and if you need anything for it.

Maybe wander around a pet store, or just browse around online and see if there's anything where you go, "OH YEAH, I need that!" 

Oh, yes, paper towels and cleaning supplies were a good suggestion that a lot of people may forget, haha. Viva paper towels are the best! My favorite cleaning solution is Biokleen Bac-Out. It's all natural, no chemicals, biodegradable, and it really gets rid of bad smells! But it has a very nice, light smell rather than a disinfectant smell.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

And yes, I must agree with mass...the dog MUST come home in style. lol I had a nice "raspberry" colored collar for my little girl when she came home (even though I'm not a pink person, I thought it was a nice color).
Lots of patience!! -- "patience is a virtue"....there will be days the dog will drive you up a wall; just stay calm and be patient.

We always use a vinegar or vinegar/water solution to clean any accidents the puppy may have. It's safe and an effective way to clean any messes (ie. it gets rid of the smell so the puppy cannot smell it later and go in the same spot).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

when was the last time you had a puppy?

You've posted some articles that you say you wrote for a website regarding training, etc, and give out alot of advice here, just wondering why you wouldn't already have an idea of what you need for a puppy? Just curious.


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

The last time I had a puppy was about 5 years ago haha. I knew what i needed to get, but i wanted to see what others would say.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> when was the last time you had a puppy?
> 
> You've posted some articles that you say you wrote for a website regarding training, etc, and give out alot of advice here, just wondering why you wouldn't already have an idea of what you need for a puppy? Just curious.


I was wondering the same.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

patience haha


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

You need a crate. Put the puppy in the crate for bedtime and when you cannot keep an eye on him/her. 

You need bowls for food and water, I recommend stainless steal so they dont chew the plastic, not only that but some dogs have an allergy to plastic (I have met 2) 

You are going to want chew toys like a kong, rope, durable bone like a nylabone. 

You will need some puppy shampoo because the puppy might have a messy accident in their crate that will require a bath. 

You will need a leash and collar.

You will need puppy training treats.

You will need a good brand of dog food, Soid Gold Wolf Cub, Blue Buffalo LBP, etc...

When I got my GSD he was a 11 week old puppy I removed his water 2 hours before bed time and I woke up every 2 hours to take him outside to potty, he was completely potty trained before he turned 13 weeks old.

Socialize, Socialize, Socialize. Introduce him to as many people as you can and once he has had his puppy shots introduce him to friendly dogs and puppies.

One last thing...... good luck and we want to see pictures of him/her growing up


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

nail trimmer you can't start to early even if you just pretend at first.
Gates to close him off down the line.
pooper scooper
brushes to get him / her ready for brushing
maybe some bitter apple
treat bowl to put by back door so you can reward him/her and teach them they get a treat when they potty and come back in the house.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

ZAYDA said:


> nail trimmer you can't start to early even if you just pretend at first.
> Gates to close him off down the line.
> pooper scooper
> brushes to get him / her ready for brushing
> ...


You got everything I missed


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

The basics like toys (lots can never have enough) bowls, leash, collar, Clicker (if you want to clicker train), Treats, blanket, crate, baby gate. Then maybe a puppy package from the vet, lots of love and of course coffee to wake you up after the long sleepless nights of puppyhood


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

White German Shepherd said:


> The last time I had a puppy was about 5 years ago haha. I knew what i needed to get, but i wanted to see what others would say.


:thinking:


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

White German Shepherd said:


> _The last time I had a puppy was about 5 years ago haha. I knew what i needed to get, but i wanted to see what others would say._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A test for the board members perhaps?:surrender:


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

unloader said:


> A test for the board members perhaps?:surrender:


 
:wild: :wild: Did we pass huh huh huh :wild::wild:

LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

really? so did anything 'new' pop up?


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Well for me it did, treat bowl by the door great idea. I always found myself running to get treats with the first one. This should help out!


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

Great way to encourage your puppy to come back into the house . repetition, repetition, repetition


----------

